# Help with rotating video in LR4



## lenscap (Aug 12, 2012)

I shot a short video in portrait mode using my Nikon D7000. When I open it in LR4, it is no surprise that it plays back in landscape mode or 90 degrees rotated counterclockwise. How do I rotate 90 degrees clockwise to view it in the intended portrait mode?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sty2586 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can do this in Adobe Premiere Elements (just tested). Import -> rotate -> export as new video

For LR maybe the Gurus have an answer.

Greetings from Vienna

Franz

Additional remark:

There is a lot of video editing software (also freeware) which can do this (Adobe was only as example).

Put your question (including file format) into Google - you will get enough ideas how to do this.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2012)

sty2586 said:


> You can do this in Adobe Premiere Elements (just tested). Import -> rotate -> export as new video
> 
> For LR maybe the Gurus have an answer.
> 
> ...


Lenscap, welcome to the forum.  And Franz, thanks for responding. It looks like you have the best answer so far.  In LR, the "Rotate" menu items and icons are non selectable for video, meaning you can not rotate the video in LR.


----------



## lenscap (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Cletus, Kinda figured I'd have to re-shoot it.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 13, 2012)

lenscap said:


> Thanks Cletus, Kinda figured I'd have to re-shoot it.


Does the Capture NX software that ships with the camera allow you to rotate the video before you import it into LR?


----------



## lenscap (Aug 14, 2012)

Great idea Cletus. That could take a while for me to locate the disc though. Let you know how it turns out.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 14, 2012)

If you can't locate your disc, you can D/L the latest release from Nikon.


----------

